# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  LINEAR 10 WATT

## tzitzikas

Εχετε να μου προτεινεται ενα σχεδιο για λινεαρ 8-15 watt με φθηνο τρανζιστορ στα 14-15 volt να ειναι για να το οδηγησω με 1 watt.
αν εχετε κατι υποψιν με τυπωμενο.

----------


## moutoulos

Εγω χρησιμοποιω την σειρα  2SC19.. (φθηνη και καλη) .  Για την περιπτωση σου το 2SC1972 ειναι οτι πρεπει!!.

IN -------- 1W
OUT ------ 10-14W
+VDC ---- 13.8V .

Κοιτα στα σχεδια.  (οπου 2SC1971 εσυ βαζεις 2SC1972 )

Τωρα βεβαια... υπαρχει και BLY88, αλλα πιο ακριβο...

----------


## tzitzikas

τυπωμένο ετοιμο για εκτύπωση δεν εχουν???αν εχεις κανει κανενα φορτωσε το αν ειναι ευκολο.

----------


## moutoulos

Eπειδη δεν ειχα ασχοληθει ποτε με τον σχεδιασμο πλακετας  (τωρα ξεκινησα ,και γιαυτο τοσες ερωτησεις για το EAGLE...)  , παντα μου τις εφτιαχνε "συνεργατης" ....οποτε  :frown:   :frown:  .  Ομως επειδη η πλακετα του ειναι αρκετα ευκολη δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα!! 

Ενα αλλο με τυπωμενο!!.

----------


## Antonisjr

Μπορώ να φτιάξω το Linear του site αλλά στην θέση του BLY94 να βάλω 2SC1972;
Θέλω να οδηγήσω ένα VCO 400mW.Πόσα περίπου Watt θα μου δώσει;;;

----------


## tzitzikas

Φορτώνω ενα pcb board που εφτιαξα για το παραπάνω linear

2-3 ερωτησεις:

1) οι πυκνωτες που γράφουν monocap τι ακριβως τύπου ειναι?δε κανουν κεραμικοι?
2) το RF choke φανταζομαι ειναι το VK200?
3) το πηνίο 47μH ειναι τύπου που μιάζει με αντίσταση??
4) Για μεταβλητούς εξόδου αντέχουν οι απλοι τριμμέρ???

Antonisjr με το vco θα οδηγησεις.

----------


## moutoulos

Τhnks for PCB.   :Very Happy:  

1) Εγω κεραμικους βαζω,  και να τον παραληψεις ...δεν λεει και τιποτα.
2) Αν προσεξεις καλυτερα στην φωτο, λεει 3 σπειρες... VK200 βαζω παντως. 
3) Ναι.
4) Οι στρογγυλοι οχι ,  αν προσεξεις ειναι εισοδου 1βαττ.
Μονο οι μακροστενη (και πιο μεγαλοι) ειναι οι εξοδου.

----------


## 234

Εδώ θα βρείτε κάποια Linear  με   2SC19……    http://www.geocities.com/sindanita/schematics.html

----------


## ok1gr

Κανένα μικρό και φθηνό lonear για οδήγηση με 3 watt και έξοδο 10-20watt έχει κανείς?

----------


## NUKE

Ας ξεθαψω κατι....

Αυτο το poam10 που εχει ο μουτουλος ξερει κανεις αν δουλευει η τουλαχιστον υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλεψει?

----------


## billsat

[quote="NUKE"]Ας ξεθαψω κατι....

Αυτο το poam10 που  εχει ο μουτουλος ξερει κανεις αν δουλευει η τουλαχιστον υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλεψει?[/quo                           yparxi linear me liga xrimata 20-30 watt me to sav6[img][/img]    dokimasmeno litourgi arista ala teli na valis megali psiktra kai na peksis me tous 2 keramikoys sti eksodo na dis poy ta soy katsi ,emena me 2 x22 pf moy ekatse mia xara to sav6 toxi o maniatis 30e

----------


## NUKE

Σοβαρα τωρα?Βαζεις μονο 200mw και βγαζει μεχρι 30W???

Βασικα να ανοιξω λιγο ενα καινουργιο θεμα πανω σε αυτο η υπαρχει ξανα?

----------


## moutoulos

> Βασικα να ανοιξω λιγο ενα καινουργιο θεμα πανω σε αυτο η υπαρχει ξανα?



Χάρη, πολλά τα θέματα (και ενότητες) για SAV-6. Κοίταξε εδώ.

----------


## NUKE

Ναι,οντως....Θα τα κοιταξω.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## NUKE

παιδια,κοιτωντας το s-av6 ειδα οτι δουλευει για τους 154-162ΜΗΖ.....

----------


## billsat

> παιδια,κοιτωντας το s-av6 ειδα οτι δουλευει για τους 154-162ΜΗΖ.....



 λιτουργι και  στα fm το εχο κατασκευασι κε δουλευι αψογα απλα στιν εξοδο να πεξις τις χοριτικοτιτες εμενα μου εδχουν κατσι 2χ22 πφ οχι μικροτερι χοριτικοτιτα θα σπασι

----------


## NUKE

Καλως,αλλα απο ποιοτητα γενικα τι λεει?Καποιος ειχε πει οτι εχει πολλα στασιμα και αρμονικες για παραδειγμα....

----------


## ntinosch93

> Εγω χρησιμοποιω την σειρα  2SC19.. (φθηνη και καλη) .  Για την περιπτωση σου το 2SC1972 ειναι οτι πρεπει!!.
> 
> IN -------- 1W
> OUT ------ 10-14W
> +VDC ---- 13.8V .
> 
> Κοιτα στα σχεδια.  (οπου 2SC1971 εσυ βαζεις 2SC1972 )
> 
> Τωρα βεβαια... υπαρχει και BLY88, αλλα πιο ακριβο...




Φιλε moutoulos δεν εχω καταλαβει στο 3ο linear που εχεις ανεβασει τα τελικα τριμμερ τι ειναι! εχω ψαξει γενικα για κατι τετοιο αλλα δν βρισκω.Πως να παω και να τα ζητησω? Παρεπιμπτωντος φτιαχνω το 3ο λινεαρ με το 2sc1971  που ειναι πιο φθηνο! Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Tasos Tasos

Το εχω δουλεψει & εγω για αρκετο καιρο...και το SAV-6 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ SAV-7. Αντεχουν, ωστoσο καλο ειναι να χρησημοποιεις μετα ενα LPF.

----------

